# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testogel vs Injections - Dose

## Priapism

Here I was thinking that rubbing some androgel on my shoulders every day was equivilent to a microdose compared to what most guys here are doing with their injections. But I never paid attention to the actual dosages until just now. I had mentally been of the opinion that I was doing probably 10% the dose you guys are doing. But today I looked at the Testogel packet and it said one packet has 50mg !!! EVERY DAY. Then a quick glance on these forums and guys are talking about a 100mg shots per week being the norm.

So am I correct to assume that if I am rubbing a packet of Testogel on me every day I am dosing almost 700mg a week ???????????

I understanding that some doesnt get absorbed, still that is insanely ridiculously dangerously high, isnt it?

-P-

----------


## Priapism

Apparently the assumption is that only 10% of the gel gets absorbed. That's quite an assumption to make given all the variables (differnt skin types, applying immediately after shower versus not, etc) ... 

This is from http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic2/androgel_ids.htm

"The recommended starting dose of AndroGel Â® 1% is 5 g delivering 5 mg of testosterone systemically, applied once daily (preferably in the morning) to clean, dry, intact skin of the shoulders and upper arms and/or abdomen."

http://www.fda.gov/medwatch/SAFETY/2...ndroGel_PI.pdf

"Approximately 10% of the testosterone dose applied on the skin surface from AndroGel
Â® is absorbed into systemic circulation. Therefore, 5 G and 10 G.

----------


## frawnz

I'd say in IDEAL situations, you'd absorb that 10%. The variables involved are only going to lower that absorbption rate, which is why injections are superior. It's too hit or miss with the topicals, and most people I knew who used them (myself included) have switched to injections.

----------


## Vettester

> I'd say in IDEAL situations, you'd absorb that 10%. The variables involved are only going to lower that absorbption rate, which is why injections are superior. It's too hit or miss with the topicals, and most people I knew who used them (myself included) have switched to injections.


^^ Agree totally ^^

----------


## Priapism

Weird.

Very weird.

Because the packets of gel totally rock my world. And im not kidding about that. Everything from red blood cell count going sky high, to temporarily enlarged prostate (urination flow decreases a little), to blood in my stool (once) to noticeable muscle tone increases, to a total rockstar in bed, jizz flying all over the place, able to keep up with Eminem in his songs verbally, intellectual improvement like crazy, overall stature and constitution increased, mood, ... even when I go out and drink - my drunkenness feels envigorating instead of tiring .... 

I have a feeling I get a little more than 10% from them .... 

-P-

----------


## frawnz

Where are you putting it on?

----------


## Priapism

Shoulders and undersides of my arms where the skin is thinner. And once in awhile the bawwlz. Just for fun. I read that this is a bad idea however as its inches away from the prostate and absorption does increase. But I get the same results from a half packet (only half!) applied only to my shoulders and chest, daily, too.

-P-

----------


## frawnz

Maybe you've just got really thin skin. You'd be the exception to the norm tho.

----------


## Ninja1990

I was one them before I got diagnosed and perscribed injections, (I was using the "sample tubes") and my doctor told me to use 2 tubes, because the first tube would just cause my natural levels to go down to make up for the added test, and the second tube would actually have an effect.

----------


## Termin8r27

> I'd say in IDEAL situations, you'd absorb that 10%. The variables involved are only going to lower that absorbption rate, which is why injections are superior. It's too hit or miss with the topicals, and most people I knew who used them (myself included) have switched to injections.





> ^^ Agree totally ^^


^^ Ditto ^^

----------


## BillyBob210

Like defending the honor of a ugly girlfriend....because she is the only girlfriend you have at the time....I will defend the gel by saying that it does work (to a degree). It is better than nothing at all, but still can't compare to IM injections. It is just the nature of the beast.

OP, with what you said it looks like it works for you, but I think you should talk to your doc about the prostate thing....that would scare the hell out of me.

----------


## dreadnok89

I'm at 1225 test 2 pumps in the morning and 2 at night so go figure. 35.3 free test.

----------


## xcraider37

> Like defending the honor of a ugly girlfriend....because she is the only girlfriend you have at the time....I will defend the gel by saying that it does work (to a degree). It is better than nothing at all, but still can't compare to IM injections. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> OP, with what you said it looks like it works for you, but I think you should talk to your doc about the prostate thing....that would scare the hell out of me.


I agree gels are better than nothing, but had my first test injection last Friday and had a great week. Looking forward to tomorrow. Never really could say that on the daily gels alone.

----------


## dreadnok89

> I agree gels are better than nothing, but had my first test injection last Friday and had a great week. Looking forward to tomorrow. Never really could say that on the daily gels alone.


you wouldn't notice injections in the first week would you? especially if you were on gels.

----------


## Rusty11

> I'm at 1225 test 2 pumps in the morning and 2 at night so go figure. 35.3 free test.


Good to hear. Gel + hcg keeps me in good shape. At this time, I have no interest to switch to injections.

----------


## xcraider37

> you wouldn't notice injections in the first week would you? especially if you were on gels.


I noticed it, I actually was able to get off the couch, gels weren't doing the job.

----------


## nickulus

I noticed too, 15 min after my first injection. For me injects are 10x better than rubbing sticky gel on everyday and worring about contact with the family.

----------


## jasondd1

I had a compoundng cream of 200 mg test daily and it raised me to 590 but e2 was still 11. Now on 75 mg test cyp twice a week im and waiting for new bloods next week to see what it has done.

----------


## LowT Mike

Generally speaking gels and creams dont work for getting most men into a true "optimal" T range. Absorption varies drastically from individual to individual. Most men only experience a 200-300 pump in total T. Usually 10-20% only of the dose you apply is absorbed. Some men cant absorb at all. Also, for some creams and gels will work for a little while then stop absorbing all together. Creams and gels also have more DHT conversion. DHT is the primary culbrit for Benign Prostate Hypertrophy. But hey, If creams work for you...then great. Just dont forget to apply cream for even one day. Your levels will be back to baseline if not below if you forget for 24 hours. 

Injections are as mentioned the gold standard. Can do both IM and SubQ
100% absorption for all men.

----------


## Rusty11

I used to read/hear this and wait for the inevitable... But, a year and a half later and testim is still doing good by me. Last bw, I didn't apply that morning and my level was 750 at 10:30am. So, for whatever reason, this particular gel works for ME...for now.  :Smilie:

----------


## xcraider37

> I used to read/hear this and wait for the inevitable... But, a year and a half later and testim is still doing good by me. Last bw, I didn't apply that morning and my level was 750 at 10:30am. So, for whatever reason, this particular gel works for ME...for now.


Testim is probably the best of the bunch, the smell is the only drawback, unfortunately in my house my wife would tease me that I'm putting my girly gel on, also don't care for the fat middle-aged women asking me what cologne I have on. They seem to like that musk smell. Glad it works for you Rusty ride it for as long as you can.

----------


## Rusty11

> Testim is probably the best of the bunch, the smell is the only drawback, unfortunately in my house my wife would tease me that I'm putting my girly gel on, also don't care for the fat middle-aged women asking me what cologne I have on. They seem to like that musk smell. Glad it works for you Rusty ride it for as long as you can.


LOL!
I see you had your first injection last week. Good luck. Hope it goes well.

----------


## dreadnok89

> I used to read/hear this and wait for the inevitable... But, a year and a half later and testim is still doing good by me. Last bw, I didn't apply that morning and my level was 750 at 10:30am. So, for whatever reason, this particular gel works for ME...for now.



My actual blood test was at 4 pm that day. I couldn't believe my levels were that high. I don't feel amazing tho. Maybe I need to get more sleep? I did thin out a lot tho

----------


## Moparman

Just to add- I know I felt my test working within the first week.

----------

